# ford 335 power steering?



## sturman3 (Mar 22, 2014)

ford 335 power steering has no power to cylinders to turn wheels. It is not the pump, have good pressure at lines connecting to valve. it is pumping fluid out the top of steering column. any ideas or help would be appreciated


----------



## sturman3 (Mar 22, 2014)

did have line break and replaced (cylinder line), is there a bleed procedure i need to follow


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Turn wheels back & forth to bleed the air out.


----------

